# Is a headlamp my best option?



## Miamicuse (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, newbie here. I am trying to figure out if a headlamp is my best bet.

I am rehabbing a property on my free time (weekends and nights occasionally). Problem is a lot of the work needs to be done in the attic - which is an A-framed roof where the highest spot in the middle is about 3-1/2' tall, filled with fiberglass insulation, and with roofing nails from above protruding the roof deck everywhere. So when I move around (always with my back bent sometimes crawling) I not only have to watch my foot (to step on joists only and not the ceiling sheetrock), my head (to not bump into the countless pointy nail heads). Add to that the property is in Miami, Florida in the middle of summer the attic is 100 degrees with 200% humidity.

I need a light source to perform tasks - mostly electrical work, opening and rewiring junction boxes, adding or deleting conduits or cables, running new wires or coax/CAT6 cables, sometimes plumbing like adding a branch to an existing CPVC line etc etc etc...

It's a big challenge to carry around a tool box while I negotiate a low ceiling attic in such conditions, so I only carry what I absolutely need tool wise in a small pouch. I need something I can point at a fixed spot so I can work on it. Seems a headlamp is a good option.

I didn't know if that's what I need, so I bought a cheap headlamp via eBay. The thing worked, uses two AA batteries, but the beam is a bit weak. But the bigger problem is, since it's so hot in the attic, I always sweat like bullets and very quickly the headlamp bands get soggy, slippery and very uncomfortable. So even though I was thinking of moving to a better headlamp, I was thinking even expensive headlamps will have the same issue? Or may be I need to be putting on a bandana then the headlamp?

So for now I am back to using a small size AA battery CREE light, fits in my shirt pocket, but once I get to the area I need to perform the task, I have to do stuff to get it to point in the right location for me and that doesn't work half the time.

Or is there another sort of light I need for this application? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jul 13, 2015)

Google Stanley Squidbright. (I would post a link, but I cannot find anything except vendor's sites). I have one and it is stable and provides more than enough light for working and close range.

Eagle


----------



## D6859 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds like it would be healthy to wear a hard cap (and some eye protection too) so that you wouldn't scrape your head in the nails. Some hard caps have holders for headlamp but you can also buy special clips to attach the headband or the headlamp unit in the hard cap. The downside of wearing a hard cap is that you will most likely sweat harder and hit the cap into things that you wouldn't hit your head normally. I wear a normal cap under the hard cap so if I'm sweating the swet won't run into my eyes. On the plus side headlamp leaves your hands free and it always shines where you're looking at. 

My hard cap with Armytek Tiara A1:


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 13, 2015)

Streamlight Sidewinder for hard hat?


----------



## AVService (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I do what you are doing almost every day and yes the Headlamp is really your best bet but.....also have a handheld light as a backup all the time.
You will sweat a lot but that is how you know it is work!
I find a light in my mouth almost as handy as the headlamp but that is not without its own set of problems too.

I also bring a broom or rake up with me and clear a wide open spot to work and then re-fluff the insulation on my retreat.

Honestly when working on South Florida I usually go find a Home Depot helper or 3 and pay them to do the attic work,many are electricians and plumbers too.
I presume you know exactly what I mean?

Worth a try anyway.


----------



## Miamicuse (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think a hard hat or anything heavy is going to work. It's insanely hot and I will just end up taking it off.

As for finding a "Home Depot helper" I know what you mean exactly, but the problem is first language barrier (I can't speak Spanish) and second their skill set. I have hired these helpers occasionally when I have a fixed amount of work that is safe to do (they are not insured), such as digging a trench for a sprinkler line. They is no way I would have them crawl in my attic to fix something that is complicated that requires some investigative thought. For example, if you find a electrical conduit PVC coupling pulled apart, the fix, while simple, require some thinking...somewhere a new junction box (or two depending on how much slack in the conductors) need to be inserted.

I do carry a small flash light with me as well. I might look into that Squidbright light by Stanley.


----------



## Dman7 (Jul 26, 2015)

Every headlamp is going to have the same uncomfortable feeling in that attic. It will get soggy. The nice thing about the headlamp is that it puts the light right where you need it, and it doesn't generate much additional heat like say a 500W halogen worklamp.

How about this - Take a few bucks from your headlamp budget and buy the biggest fan you can. That will help you deal with the heat. Even if its hot air, if its moving past you it will help you cope.

Then, get slightly better LED headlamp, and throw some lithium batteries in it. YOu can get Lithium AA and AAA now at most pharmacies.

I have a $150 Olight Wave H35 that is excellent, 3 power levels and will last like forever on its lowest setting. But I don't think you want to hang a battery pack or have a power cable dangling around you in that attic. Just get something light, but with a little more juice than a homedepot brand of junky headlamp. Good light will help you work better and faster and get out of the heat.

Get a fan! Maybe two!

Dman


----------



## Miamicuse (Jul 26, 2015)

Another option is to look for a better quality light weight headlamp?

My first time trying this was a cheapo $10 headlamp from Harbor Freight Tools. A piece of crap basically. I tossed it out after one use.

Then I bought a more expensive one from Amazon. The brand is called LED LENSER. It was fairly light, I think it was around $30 or so. I used it a few times but put it away. The problems is #1, it wasn't bright enough, it was good to look around to make sure as I was walking around in the attic that I wasn't stepping on pipes, wires or whatever, but when it comes time to perform tasks, like unscrewing a box, and needing to find the right drill bit from a pile of bits, I had to hold the objects closer to see them clearly. Also the light intensity changes, at times it dims, then brighter, often times I tapped on it and it becomes brighter :duh2: ever so slightly. Problem #2 is for some reason, after several uses over just a one month period, the brand new Duracell batteries leaked. Making a mess of the battery compartment (see pictures), I cleaned it up best I could with alcohol and Q-tip, but couldn't get rid of all the junk, and this may have been the cause of the lamp not having consistent intensity?

Here are some pics.
















See the deposits on the metal contacts left by the batteries?






However the weight of this headlamp was small and tolerable. But I am guessing if I want something brighter it would most likely be heavier?

It seems the smaller lights I have (CREE pencil flashlight) and this headlamp, I have issues with the batteries leaking. I am wondering why that is? Is it a product issue or am I not using them properly?


----------



## AVService (Jul 26, 2015)

I hear you about untrained help but I have had little trouble getting a crew of 2 or 3 where 1 speaks english and another is an Electrician or other skilled tradesman but I understand the challenge this can provide for sure.

I think if you are in a low attic then you will be better served with a quality floody headlamp.
If it is low and stuffed with insulation then just seeing the work in front of your face it usually the only realistic option anyway.

I go up with a floody headlamp and a broom or rake and make a path to the work first. You can fluff the insulation back later but when working it is nice to get it out of the way.
Wear a Hat and it will take the bite out of the nails,guess how I know this?
Also wear a mask if needed depending on the insulation type,it is not worth the comfort up front for the discomfort later but it is easy to not think about this till it is too late too.

I would look at the Black Diamond ION Headlamp for this. It is small but powerful enough and can dim down to a manageable level but it is also a serious light and not a toy like most of the cheap lights in that range.This one also comes with Lithium Energizer Batteries already which will last longer,are lighter and will not leak.
I found this light a month or so ago and now I have 3 of them. I have and use a lot of different Headlamps and these are great for Attic work and not real pricey to boot.

The other thing is that as much as you can try to visualize the work beforehand and make a plan and execute it as the least amount of attic time is what you obviously want. So a little more planning can really go a long way.

Use a Fish Tape or Push Rods to get wiring in place too you often do not need to go anywhere but inside the hatch to get wire almost exactly where you need it but it is also not always that obvious which gets back to visualizing a plan first.

And last but not least,Get up there first thing in the morning!


----------



## Miamicuse (Jul 29, 2015)

LOL AVService I am in the attic in the morning. But it's 200% humidity so it doesn't matter.

The issue is when rehabbing properties you are constantly running into surprises. For example last week when I ran some wiring to the eaves for security cameras, I ran into another romex cable in the attic that basically just terminated there with a wire nut, it's "hot" and wasn't terminated in a junction box. So that's another one of those "where does this wire lead to?" and you don't know how far you have to trace, and my back aches after being in a bent position for an hour.

Thanks for the suggestion on the Black Diamond Ion headlamp. I am looking it up and the question I have is when reading the reviews some said you use standard AAA batteries and some said the package comes with lithium ion AAA batteries? If so I would need a lithium ion battery charger right?

I also saw on Amazon a deeply discounted headlamp called "OxyLED MH20 Ultra Bright LED Headlamp Flashlight Motion Sensor Head Light". That was marked down from $50 to $13, sounds fishy? I thought the motion detection feature is interesting...not for my application though. Any thoughts on this item?

Thanks so much!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jul 29, 2015)

Miamicuse said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the Black Diamond Ion headlamp. I am looking it up and the question I have is when reading the reviews some said you use standard AAA batteries and some said the package comes with lithium ion AAA batteries? If so I would need a lithium ion battery charger right?



The Lithium Energizer Batteries that AVService mentioned are "primary" batteries. They are not rechargeable. 

They have several advantages compared to alkaline. Unlike alkalines, they seldom, if ever, leak. They also do a better job of holding their voltage during usage. This can make a difference in lights that are not well-regulated. The voltage of an alkaline declines steadily during usage, and so does the output of a poorly regulated, "direct-drive" flashlight using one.

A big advantage of the Energizer E91 is its long storage life. It can last as long as 20 years, and handles a wide range of temperatures better than most other batteries. That makes it an ideal battery for little used, emergency flashlights that you don't want to fail when you finally go to use them. 

It's a great battery for lights that are stored in an automobile, where temperature can fluctuate over a wide range. In a vehicle, avoid storing a flashlight in the top of your glove box. The center console or trunk is a better location.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 29, 2015)

Energizer Ultimate Lithiums are also lighter than alkies. They are also cold tolerant. They are the cat's meow. Best primaries out there, afaik.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Energizer Ultimate Lithiums are also lighter than alkies. They are also cold tolerant. They are the cat's meow. Best primaries out there, afaik.



Agreed. I've used them in many cases. Most notably, I had an outdoor thermometer that need 2AAs..... In Wi winters, alcys are a no go, Egzr liths were all that worked properly.


----------



## AVService (Jul 29, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Agreed. I've used them in many cases. Most notably, I had an outdoor thermometer that need 2AAs..... In Wi winters, alcys are a no go, Egzr liths were all that worked properly.


Exactly so you do not have to worry about when you get those freezing temps in Miami with those batteries!

They are also pretty expensive so the fact that the light comes with a pair makes it that much better a deal maybe?

Anyway believe me I understand about the unplanned trips and not knowing in advance what you will be doing.
This is why I brought up the idea of visualizing the work. I realize it might sound odd but I have been doing this for 40 years and trust me if you can plan anything before getting bent over up there it can go a long way.

Also maybe you need to hire a cheap helper for the Attic work and train them?

All I know is the hotter it is the faster I try to get done!
Especially in South Florida!

Whats interesting is that I have one client in Palm Beach that has a newer huge mansion and the attic has that expanding foam insulation stuck to the bottom of the roof and not the top of the ceiling in the attic.
I had not seen this before that house and I swear that last year in August I was up there and it was downright comfy up there?

So we do have the technology to make it better but almost nobody can probably afford it right now,go figure?


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 29, 2015)

AVService said:


> Whats interesting is that I have one client in Palm Beach that has a newer huge mansion and the attic has that expanding foam insulation stuck to the bottom of the roof and not the top of the ceiling in the attic.
> I had not seen this before that house and I swear that last year in August I was up there and it was downright comfy up there?
> 
> So we do have the technology to make it better but almost nobody can probably afford it right now,go figure?



Black absorbs heat. Why are roofs black? Makes no sense in a hot climate with basically no winter.... When I roofed my house, I went with light gray. The AC bill dropped sharply.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Black absorbs heat. Why are roofs black? Makes no sense in a hot climate with basically no winter.... When I roofed my house, I went with light gray. The AC bill dropped sharply.



There are quite a few houses down here with light colored roofs but the majority are darker. I'm thinking this is either price or the fact that most light shingles will become dark sooner or later due to the crap that GROWS ON ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING down here. Lol


----------



## AVService (Jul 29, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Black absorbs heat. Why are roofs black? Makes no sense in a hot climate with basically no winter.... When I roofed my house, I went with light gray. The AC bill dropped sharply.


This particular roof is actually Orange I guess?
Mediterranean clay tiles I think.

Oh and they do have the entire place power washed 3 times a year I think to get the crap off,it does grow/stick on everything!


----------



## D6859 (Jul 30, 2015)

You can also try wearing the headlamp around your neck. 

I was hoovering one evening amd wearing a headlamp to better see the dusty parts. Even in these cool temperatures I sweated so much that the headlamp started to slide on my forehead. I noticed it was the hair that had got between the headlamp and my skin that made it so slippery and unconfortable. Wearing the headlamp around my neck gave my skin time to cool and dry.


----------



## TheHomicidalMaglite (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm not sure if this post has been answered clearly, but yes. A headlamp is best for any task that requires full usage of both hands.


----------



## lightlover (Aug 10, 2015)

Miamicuse said:


> See the deposits on the metal contacts left by the batteries?



You could probably clean that off using white vinegar - it works pretty quick. 
(And 0000 steel wool can help).


----------



## cland72 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Surefire Minimus Vision, which has a nice, soft forehead pad. It takes CR123 which turns off some people, as does the price, but it is pretty darn comfortable and has been 100% reliable. I, like you, have worn it for extended durations when working in my attic, and it never had a hickup. Even though I had to wring out the forehead pad when I was done, it never slipped or otherwise lost any functionality as it moistened.


----------

